# Local Ad For windmill retrofit Turbines



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

What do you guys think of these details and prices from a local company?

TradeWinds would like to let everyone know of our new options and our fully installed prices for this Spring. We also can send you video showing installation clips and operating. The larger tower mount systems are 6kW or 12kW while our vertical turbines can install on any tower or roof line and produce 8kW. We also have the option to be able to retro fit an old windmill, that rusting old water pumping windmill can now be producing power for you.

Traditional 4 bladed turbine (tower installed) 
6kW $10,497.46 ($7,348.22 after tax credit) 
12kW $12,598.04 ($8,818.63 after tax credit)

Vertical turbines (roof installed) 
8kW $7,728.75 ($5,410.13 after tax credit) 

Windmill retro fit
6kW $6,160.80 ($4,312.24 after tax credit)

Solar per kilowatt 
$6,239.60 ($4,367.72 after tax credit) roof mounted 
$7,136.90 ($4,995.83 after tax credit) free standing

Micro Hydro 
6kW $9,198.20 ($4,338.74 after tax credit)
12kW $11,822.58 ($5,475.81 after tax credit)


With factoring in the 30% tax rebate and average house hold useage our turbines can pay for themselves in as little as 19 months (that's right under 2 years). So you can enjoy paying that electric company for the next 2 years with the bills climbing more and more every year, or you can pay for all your electricity for the next 20 plus years in those same 2 years. When you get tired of paying an over bloated, unreliable system and decide say goodbye to your electric bill feel free to call TradeWinds LLC 785-303-0347 or e-mail [email protected]. 

Prices assume 50' to nearest hook up point (main power line going into house, shed, barn or such) from the turbine generator and may vary slightly with each installation. All units use proven parts from the same makers as Endurance, Wepower, and Osprey and do not rely on inverters which constantly burn out which makes us so confident that we offer a free 10 year warranty on the construction and installation. Company policy of 30 days from purchase contract to installed and producing or you get $1,000 dollars back is valid on all turbines and solar systems. Note these turbines are not small (20ft long rotor blades depending on model) nor toys (they produce large amounts of power and can easily kill). They are not only complex machines, but also very dangerous and deadly to work on or modify without proper training or supervision. Windmill tower retro fit assumes all componets are still in place at the top of the tower (pumping linkage does not need to be present)


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

No pictures? No detailed specs based on 3rd party tests? Looks like either a hoax or crooks to me. Towers to mount legitimate machines with this kind of outputs are going to cost more than the turbine prices shown. Roof mounted turbines, no matter what style, aren't worth looking into. Mounting a turbine on an existing windmill tower is going to be questionable unless you are talking about a small turbine and a heavy extremely tall (for a windmill) tower.

With PV prices coming down like they are, the solar electric prices seem high to me. Local legitimate businesses were doing $8/watt ($8,000 per kilowatt) installed systems a year or 2 ago, and should be a dollar or 2 or 3 cheaper now, for solar electric.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A vertical mounted on a roof producing 8KW . . .?!?!?!
amazing.............

Go lock your wallet and credit card in your safe box before talking with those lovely ******** peoples.

deleted on purpose


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

The ad seems to be mostly hype to me. He doesn't give you enough information to evaluate his products. I Googled his phone number and found no useful information. (No more than what you posted here.) 

For a brief education and a comparison of several wind turbines, check out the link below. (It's a 761kb pdf file.)
http://homepower.com/view/?file=HP119_pg34_Sagrillo

You might also find something at ... (but I haven't checked it out)
www.backwoodshome.com/energy.html


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Just the fact that he even offers a VAWT that is roof mounted would make me run in the other direction as fast as I could.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I emailed and they sent me a fliers in electronic from and it for the 12kw unit,

and there 12 kw induction 4 blade unit sure looks a lot like the breezy kit,
http://www.prairieturbines.com/10Kpackage.htm not saying it is, but the hub and the set up is very similar if not the same, (who know they could be building there own)

at prairie turbines are a farm family that built there own and at first put out a manual on how they did it and would sell a few key parts if the builder was not wanting to make there own, now there offering compleat kits, nearly all the parts are off the shelf standard parts, they started out with a 5.5 KW unit http://www.prairieturbines.com/index.htm

it may or may not be connected, I do not know, but the flier show it looking much the same, 

I have considered there product in the past, (do on have the bucks even for there unit as of yet),

but I think there is a lot of what the market will bear sales in wind turbines, 

I think Prairie Turbines thought is no were not the most efficient turbine but when your dealing with "free" power, how efficient does one need, so why not use off the shelf parts, and not special parts that just are for this turbine, and the price is good, and there grid tie, with out the inverter, (one of the larger saving area),

the home towns of the companys are not the same or the phone numbers,


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

you may want to check into the legallity of using a "Breezy" in Colorado. 

They do not have the proper UL listings to use in Wyoming and I dought they would be allowed in Colorado.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

all I know is when I discussed the breezy with the engineer of our local utility, he did not seem to have any problems with it, and said he would most likely approve it,(he would have seen the final design and hook up for approval), he had very little problems with a induction unit, (one of the things I think that took place was I could talk intelligent with he engineer about the science of electricity, and how the induction process worked and what it would do and react, and discussed frequency monitors and over and under voltage monitoring and the other need or desired safety equipment, and I think that he may have just figured that if it was constructed by me it would work and NO short cuts would be taken), but the inverter units had a lot of issues and had to meet very strict and totally UL approved, 

Now I have not checked with in the last few months but that is what guidance by the utilities engineer gave me, (simply put they really not interested in "Home built units" they want a factory built unit, that has been third party tested), it would be done on one by one situation by the utility's engineers approval, so it is possibly I could built it and be denied the opportunity of hook up, if there was some thing he did not like, 
many utility's us the UL rating that is for the inverter units, and since the induction units are a different creature, they do not meet that UL rating, as there mode of operation is different, and if a utility adopts a policy that it has to meet the UL XXXXX and it does not they can deny it,

it is like our utility, the do not want any small wind on there lines, (the simple is it is competition, and for many many years one could go down and talk to them and the would spend the time and be very nice and smile and basically said they would study the issue, the issue was your wanting to take some of our revenue so the answer is no, 
now the law has changed and now they talk to you and if you are willing to pay all the costs of any of the changes, they can not deny you if you can jump through all the hoops, and since the hoops are set by law, all they can do is discourage one by causing some financial hoops or an interpreting of the laws, 

(I think that currently there finding that that the real desire or the completion of the desire of putting in grid tie wind, is very small, and I think now the look is more if our people are safe and the thing will not cause US problems OK you can do it, I think there requiring a liability policy as well to hook one up, now I was given the impression that a lot was on a utility by utility own interruption of the rules, and I have not talked to my utility for about 12 months now,),


----------

